# Deputy Sheriff Francis David Blake



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Francis David Blake 
*Burnet County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 3, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 3, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Francis Blake was killed in an automobile shortly after 1:00 am when his patrol car struck a deer on Highway 29. He was responding to a major accident at the time. The patrol car went out of control and struck a tree after colliding with the deer.

Deputy Blake had served with the agency for five years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Agency Contact Information
Burnet County Sheriff's Department
1601 E Polk Street
Burnet, TX 78611

Phone: (512) 756-8080

_*Please contact the Burnet County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP deputy


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Blake.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Deputy


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Deputy Sheriff Blake.


----------

